# NZ pension



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

I am 35 and haven't started a pension yet, largely due to the time and huge debts incurred in qualifying into my career! In a year or two I should finally be student debt free and will want to finally start saving for a pension. 

Am due to move to NZ from the UK, in June and start new job, but if I only stay in NZ for a few years does anyone know if the kiwisaver can be transferred to the uk? All I can find online is info re transferring Uk pensions to NZ but not the other way round. 

Thanks
Ed


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I have read that you can take money out of it for a house deposit etc but not sure about transfering it all to UK...sorry...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 35 and haven't started a pension yet, largely due to the time and huge debts incurred in qualifying into my career! In a year or two I should finally be student debt free and will want to finally start saving for a pension.
> 
> ...


If you leave the country permanently you can withdraw the money.



> Permanently emigrating
> One year after you've permanently emigrated you'll be able to withdraw your funds and close your KiwiSaver account.
> 
> Find out what you can and can't withdraw from your KiwiSaver account.
> ...


Taken from

Changes to your personal situation


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Now why couldn't I find that!

Thanks loads for that!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kiwisaver isn't such a good deal now - definitely save for your retirement but i'd consider other savings options too.


----------

